# Lit'l Smokin



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Got a picnic in the Akorn early. Later more goodies. Gonna do baby backs, spares and country styles. Also will do some ABTs with peppers from my garden. I will update the pics as I go along.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks like a good start! Keep the pron coming. I did a spatchcocked chicken, with Lebanese style flavors on the Egg yesterday.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks CraigC!

The internal is at 155* and the rind has slipped. So, I removed the rind and added rub to the newly bare area. Now to get it to 205* internal. Ribs still to come.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 28, 2016)

The food looks great but the view of that countryside of yours is stunning!! It must be such a pleasure to have that to look at.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 28, 2016)

Yum  Looks loverly!!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> The food looks great but the view of that countryside of yours is stunning!! It must be such a pleasure to have that to look at.



Thanks! I love it here. I get to listen to owls and coyotes most every night.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yum  Looks loverly!!



Thanks!
Ribs are on.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 28, 2016)

Paymaster, you just need to cut it out.  Looks absolutely drool-worthy.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks!

Picnic is done, country styles and ABT's are on. Bout to foil the ribs.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 28, 2016)

Paymaster.....dinner looks absolutely delicious and yes, that is a breathtaking view from your deck.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Paymaster.....dinner looks absolutely delicious and yes, that is a breathtaking view from your deck.



Thank you!

This picnic is gonna be hard to hold off on till next week.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Supper time!




Save​


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wonderful....although I keep thinking of that picnic hanging around in the back of the fridge...


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

I got into the pulled pork from the picnic tonite. Sorry bout the poor pic quality.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 1, 2016)

Wish we had Smellovision or Tastorama...


----------

